

A motion–capture approach to detecting deceit [pdf] - CapitalistCartr
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/Papers/HICSS-to-freeze-or-not-to-freeze.pdf

======
nl
TL;DR:

Can correctly identity truth/lies 82.2% of the time using (involuntary?) body
motion analysis. Claim that "similar studies" show humans detect truth/lies
54% of the time.

They note that by reversing the order of questioning they can improve results
(they assume because this increases the cognitive load).

~~~
bsenftner
Subjects have to wear full body motion capture suits.

~~~
blt
Yes, but non-intrusive body movement capture is far from a pipe dream.
Microsoft Kinect is doing pretty good with IR structured light, and it's one
of the most active research areas in computer vision. It's worthwhile to
pursue research that assumes cheap non-intrusive full body motion capture will
become widespread.

